# How many times a week do you RIDE your horse(s)?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Depends on the weather and time of year. In summer I ride every day and come over to my mom's from my dad's to ride on the days I'm not at my mom's with the horses. This time of year, winter, and fall I ride about every other day. I'm working on conditioning Arthur for the fair so I took him for a nice gallop today


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i try to ride gypsy about 2-5 times a week =] it depends on how busy work and school are !


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My horse is pretty green and in training. I ride her 2x per week while supervised, weather permitting. My sister-in-law who's training her rides her 2x per week weather permitting and does ground work on another day.

Our schedule isn't set in stone, so there are days I go out to ride her and end up doing ground work instead or I go out to watch my sister-in-law do ground work and I end up riding. It all just depends on what's going on with her at the time.

For the most part though, someone rides her at least 4x per week. She LOVES being ridden and can con my sister-in-law into "extra" rides though!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i usually try and ride atleast 2-3 days a week for atleast 2 hours each time. During the summer though i usually ride alot more then that


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

When I had an indoor ring available, I rode my horse pretty much every day. But now it all depends on the weather.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I ride my horse 5 days a week, year-round. 
She does best with two days off during the week. One of the rides is a lesson and I try to let at least one or two more be our fun rides where we go bareback or do a conditioning ride on the hills/racetrack. Sometimes I don't have the time, but I try to come by on one of her days off and groom/hand graze/love on her.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

At least three days a week, but I try for every other day. :]


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I really try to ride everyday but it is hard to do what with all the other stuff u have to do


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I go visit Lacey about 3-4 times a week. I generally really ride maybe once and then I usually hop on her bareback every time, depending on how I'm looking time-wise. I go visit her during school (I have big 2 hour long breaks in between classes) so I have to keep that in mind.
Usually, on the days I don't really ride, I do a bit of free lunging/lunging with her and I take pictures and I spend a lot of time grooming her. On the days I ride, it depends on if I'm visiting her during school or if I decided to come after, I generally lunge her for ten minutes to get the blood flowing and then I hop on.

During the summer, she's coming to camp with me, I'll be riding her everyday. I can't wait!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I have scheduled lessons 2-3 times a week, so I try and ride then, but life gets in the way so on a normal week, we ride 1-3 times a week and lots of groundwork in between.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I visit my horse 3 or 4 days a week. depends on my mood if I actually ride Each (or even Any) of those times.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Its very interesting to see the variations of riding times per week. I wanna hear more!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I MIGHT ride once a month. Depends on the weather and how much work I have to do at the barn. I spend most of my barn time doing chores because I work to pay off board.


----------



## shadowfax1967 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi i ride 2 days a weeks, but now the clocks have gone forward and we have light nights it will proberly be about 4 times a week


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i try ride as much as i can but usually its about 3 times a week, 4 times if im lucky, i have to divide my time between college, work and my bf. however i try base my college work on my horses so i get an extra excuse to go see them


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

like everyone else, it depends. in the winter, there is no telling. Hopefully 1-2 times a week for both of my rideable girls. If that

During the spring, they get ridden every other day (since I have two and I still have to go to school, I cannot fit them both in everyday) 

In the summer, 6 days a week


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We normally ride 3-5 times a week but we are having some family health issues that are keeping us from our girls on weekends. We're only doing once a week, maybe twice at the moment 
With the weather getting nicer I plan on trying to get some saddle time in the mornings.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I ride everyday as long as I'm not sick. In the summer, I can ride around 6 - 8 different horses a day. But otherwise only 1 or 2 horses on weekdays and 3 or 4 horses on weekends during winter, spring, and fall.

I tend to put riding and my horses above everything else I do...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I try to ride 5-6 days a week. I usually always give Nelson 1 day off.

During the winter, I can ride because I board at a barn that has an indoor, so the snow doesn't effect anything.

During the Spring, Summer and Fall - I ride outdoors alot. I have a lesson once a week, where I do arena work and the rest, I hack, hack, hack and then hack some more after I hacked.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I try and tack up and ride everyday but it always ends up being like every other day.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I try to ride once a week. Would love to ride more than that, but I'm busy with work, training & showing my dogs, etc. For the most part my horses are yard ornaments, but I love them and enjoy them and that's all they really care about


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I ride my horse twice a week at the moment, but soon that is going to change since my school work load is lightening and it's light out later in the evening. My trainer rides him twice a week as well, and the other days are break days and lunging/long reining days.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I ride 4-5 days a week. depends what I have planned.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

i ride Knievel 5 to 6 times a week for 45min each time.
and Mac i ride 5 times a week for 30min.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

3-4 times a week. My horse isn't one of those horses you can put in the pasture for a week straight and expect every thing to be same. No vacations for me!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! I wish I got to ride as much as some of you!!! With working as much as I do, i am so exhausted by the time I actually have time to ride, that I dont. =(


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I ride 5-6 times a week for 45-75 minutes.
And I have an over full (6 courses) university schedule.
And I have a part time job.
And I still have friends.

It's hard, but I git 'er done


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Because my horses live in my backyard, I play with them at least once a day. I actually tack up and ride maybe once or twice a month. I like bareback the best, its easier and faster


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Same as anebel for me but without the extra uni subject!!!

Full time uni. Then on my 3 'days off' a week I'll be either externally working at my job, studying madly at home getting assignments done, or drawing to keep my business running. Also have a boyfriend to try and keep happy, a social life and cleaning the house/making dinner etc. Not much time!!

Still get about 5-6 rides a week in, then in the depths of winter I generally ride about 4 times a week give or take a few depending on the conditions.


----------

